
Id Software's John Carmack sticks up for Call of Duty - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/07/id-softwares-john-carmack-sticks-up-for-call-of-duty.ars
======
tom9729
My biggest complaint about CoD is that the singleplayer is really more of a
movie than a game. The story and the characters are always interesting, the
voice acting and music are great, and the game _looks_ very impressive
(especially the semi-interactive cutscenes). The problem is that the game
designers usually resort to tricks like infinite enemies, enemies that only
shoot at you and not your squadmates, etc. I guess what I'm saying is that it
is a very linear scripted experience when compared to games like Halo.

The multiplayer on the other hand is what most people seem to buy the game
for, and consequently I think that's what gets the most attention. I think
there are some pretty significant changes in-between the games that really
couldn't be done with DLC, so the cries that CoD is becoming the Madden on FPS
games are unwarranted IMO.

I'm not sure why people bash Treyarch. I really liked MW2 and spec ops, but
Treyarch brought us split-screen on XBL (yes, some people actually do play
split-screen) and zombies.

As someone who mainly plays zombies on BO I do wish they would release the
zombies maps as standalone DLC. Spending 15$ when I'm only going to play one
map is an annoying waste of money.

------
shawndumas
"While people are still going to assume that Call of Duty fans are having some
kind of fake fun just to spite everyone else, can we give the hate a rest,
just for a bit? We're all in this hobby to have fun and play games, and
spending money to get more of what you like doesn't make anyone a sucker."

